# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Zweetvoeten:wie weet een oplossing?
Hallo wie kan me helpen tegen zweetvoeten?? Er stond een x iets van op de site maar k kan het niet meer vinden groetjes van mij

----------


## mar

hoj 

ik heb zelf ok erg last van zweetvoeten gehad , en al van alles geprobeerd , maar niets hielpt
ik ben toen bij de apotheek PEUSEK wezen halen ,en ik was grootendeels van mijn zweetvoeten af , ze zijn wel eens vochtig maar voorheen liep ik ze tot bloedens toe open .
lees goed de gebruiksaanwijzing en doe precies wat er op staat, dan komt het vanzelf goed.
succes ermee

----------


## claudia

:-[ik draag door mijn werk dagelijks rijlaarzen dus stel je bij 30 graden de geur voor na 10 uur lopen....avonds een voetbad,niet te heet,liefs lauwarm,met babyolie masseren voor de schraale plekken,talkpoeder er op of zinkzalf.ook in je schoenen talkpoeder strooie en echt geen polyester of nylon sokken dragen,die nemen het zweet niet op
success.

----------


## kitty

8)ik gebruik mijn aloe vera deodorant stick ook voor mijn voeten, werkt prima!

gr.kitty

----------


## Janet

Het is misschien heel suf, maar heb je wel eens gedacht aan sandalen? Dan geef je je voeten de kans om in balans te komen en eelt aan te maken, en verminder je het probleem wel...

Suc6! Jannet

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by claudia_@20-01-2003, 22:47:19
> * :-[ik draag door mijn werk dagelijks rijlaarzen dus stel je bij 30 graden de geur voor na 10 uur lopen....avonds een voetbad,niet te heet,liefs lauwarm,met babyolie masseren voor de schraale plekken,talkpoeder er op of zinkzalf.ook in je schoenen talkpoeder strooie en echt geen polyester of nylon sokken dragen,die nemen het zweet niet op
> success.*


 mmm

----------


## Gast: Hans

Jaren lang heb ik last gehad van zweetvoeten, zo erg dat m&#39;n schoenen aan de buitenkant wit uitgeslagen waren.
Ik ben er op de volgende manier afgekomen:
*Uitsluitend katoenen sokken dragen.
Dagelijks de voeten goed wassen met een ontsmettende zeep, goed afspoelen en heel goed afdrogen en daarna de hele voet insmeren met ZINKOLIE, let op géén zinkzalf.*
Als je dit twee weken hebt volgehouden kun je de zinkolie afbouwen door het om de dag aan te brengen en daarna de periode steeds langer te maken.
Zorg echter dat je goed schoeisel draagt (géén rubber, plastic of nylon doch echt leder) en je je voeten goed schoon houd &#33; :angry: 
Nu ben ik al tientallen jaren van zweetvoeten bevrijd en dat is een hele opluchting  :Wink:  voor mij en m&#39;n omgeving.

----------


## No Sweat

Probeer eens de cederhouten inlegzolen van No Sweat
Heeft bij mij geholpen. En nog makkelijk ook: geen gedoe met zalfjes en zo, gewoon de zooltjes in je schoen en klaar is kees!

----------


## rugzak

Gebruik voetcare.
Een week gebruiken en maanden geen last meer van ruikende voeten.
Verkrijgbaar bij de schoenmaker, pedicure of online.


Eric

----------


## Tine Struyf

Zoals hierboven reeds vermeld is PEUSEK een zeer goed middel. Volgens mij geeft dit het beste resultaat voor maanden. De geur is weg , het zweten zal iets verminderen
Tine , p&#233;dicure

----------


## erretje

Aluminium hydroxychloride, te krijgen via de huisarts, is ook een goed middeltej.
Dit is een dep-lotion die je een aantal weken afbouwend moet deppen op je voeten.
Eerst een aantal weken twee keer per week en dan een tijdje een keer per week.
Dit helpt perfect!!

erretje

----------


## majomibo

je kunt het beste bij de apotheek boorzuurpoeder kopen, in iedere schoen 1 theelepeltje een beetje de schoen schudden en het er in laten zitten, binnen een paar dagen ben je er vanaf, succes

----------


## Alain

's Avonds je voeten inwrijven met een opengesneden citroen zou helpen. Na een tijdje je voeten wassen en afdrogen. Alle dagen je voeten wassen en sokken verschonen.
In sneakers altijd sokjes dragen, ik krijg ook gore voeten als ik in loopschoenen geen sokjes draag. Ik vind sneaks supergaaf maar ze werken zweetvoeten in de hand. Als ik met blote voeten in leren schoenen zit heb ik er geen last van. Dus : leren schoenen dragen!
Succes.

----------


## AROMAR

Een middel tegen zweetvoeten is ook een medicinale huidpoeder uit Bali, waar ik bij een ander topic reeds had geschreven dat het ook voor jeuk en uitslag na inspanning gebruikt kan worden. Nu doe ik regelmatig de poeder in mijn schoenen en kan na eenhele dag in de schoenen te hebben gelopen er bij wijze van spreken met mijn neus in hangen en ruik niets!! Ook worden mijn voeten er erg zacht van.

----------


## Nora

Talkpoeder helpt toch ook gewoon? Tenminste bij een vriendin van mij.

----------


## AROMAR

ik heb geen baat gehad bij "gewone" talkpoeder, in de herocyn poeder die ik heb zit een deo stof(om zo maar te zeggen) en echt...heel goede resultaten, zoals ik hierboven al schreef.........

----------


## sweetyke

> Hallo wie kan me helpen tegen zweetvoeten?? Er stond een x iets van op de site maar k kan het niet meer vinden groetjes van mij


axitrans voor de voeten zeer efficiënte werking , en eventueel een koffielepeltje boorzuurschilfers in de schoenen te doen , is zeer goed tegen zweetvoeten en helemaal niet duur , verkrijgbaar in de apotheek voor een 2,50 tal euro groetjes xxx

----------


## koffie

Als ik echte geitenwollensokken draag, zomer en winter, heb ik nooit last van zweetvoeten.

groeten, koffie

----------


## Edwin Meeuwsen

De enige, gezonde, huidvriendelijke oplossing voor zweetvoeten is het gebruik van het product Podoform (verkrijgbaar bij de Reformwinkel en/of betere drogist).
Deze spray zorgt er voor dat een een omgeving wordt gecreëerd waar bacteriën niet kunnen ontstaan en dus zweetvoeten tot het verleden behoren! Werkt 100% vanaf dag 1!

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor de tip!!!!
Die Podoform ga ik dus zo snel mogelijk halen!!

----------


## voet

hallo

mensen die zweetvoeten hebben moet je zeker boorzuurschilfers halen in de apotheek 
elke dag een koffie lepeltje in elke kous en dit moet zeker beteren tot het weg gaan van zweetvoeten 
kan je zeker vinden in apotheek. groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Voet,

Heb je dit middeltje zelf ook geprobeerd? En werkte het voor jou?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## voet

ja ik heb het zelf geprobeert maar over dreven zweetvoeten heb ik niet 
klamme voeten maar ze ruiken niet.
het helpt tegen zweet en ruuk 

zeker proberen 
heel goed 
het kan zelf geen kwaad ams je het altijd door gebruikt , maar ook niet te veel he 
een kleine koffie lepel, maar in het begin als je erg zweetvoeten hebt mag je iets meer gebruiken en dan weer verminderen 

groetjes

----------


## voet

> Hallo Voet,
> 
> Heb je dit middeltje zelf ook geprobeerd? En werkte het voor jou?
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


ja ik heb het zelf geprobeert maar over dreven zweetvoeten heb ik niet 
klamme voeten maar ze ruiken niet.
het helpt tegen zweet en ruuk 

zeker proberen 
heel goed 
het kan zelf geen kwaad ams je het altijd door gebruikt , maar ook niet te veel he 
een kleine koffie lepel, maar in het begin als je erg zweetvoeten hebt mag je iets meer gebruiken en dan weer verminderen 

groetjes  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Voet,

Goed dat je je ervaringen hier deelt! Kunnen veel leden iets aan hebben!
Ik heb zelf geen last van zweetvoeten en/of onaangename geurtjes dus voor mij is het niet noodzakelijk. Maar was wel even nieuwsgierig of jij het zelf gebruikt had!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## roeska12345

Er is een hele goede oplossing voor zweetvoeten. Ik heb n.l. een spuitflesje gekocht van therme en dat is voor de oksels. Als jeje oksels goed wast en dan voor het slapen gaan dat spul erop spuit dan zeggen ze dat het 5 dagen houdt en je dus 5 dagen geen transpiratie hebt. Dat hielp idd heel goed maar omda tik veel sport is het bij mij drie dagen.

Mijn dochter had heel erg last van zweetvoeten en toen kwam ik op t idee dat het misschien ook voor haar voeten zou kunnen helpen.

En idd ze heeft als ze haar voeten eerst wast en dan voor het slapen gaan dat spul alleen onder haar voet spuit dan moet ze de vierde nacht dat er weer opdoen.

Ik weet niet of het voor iedereen helpt, maar bij mij (oksels) en mijn dochter (voeten) in ieder geval wel (i
k vind wel een beetje duur dat spul, maar soms hebebn ze bij kruitvat twee halen een betalen en dan kooop ik er een stuk of tien

groet roes

----------


## Skips

Hallo Iedereen,

Zelf heb ik hier ook heel lang last van gehad, gelukkig heb het nu veel minder. Ik gun dit iedereen aangezien ik weet hoe vervelend zwetende handen/voeten is. Vaak las ik oplossingen zoals ''wegbranden'' van zweetkliertjes, injecties e.d.

OMG, waar zijn we mee bezig? Het is en blijft je lichaam waar je zo ongelofelijk mee kloot he?!

Dus, de simpele oplossing die mij werkt: 

emmer vullen met water (ong. 50 graden), 3/4 theezakjes erin, beetje zout & nadat het is ingetrokken je voeten erin. Na een half uur kun je de voeten eruit halen en je handen erin doen voor dezelfde tijd.. Als je dit twee weken volhoudt ben ik ervan overtuigd dat je (net als ik) veeeel drogere handen & voeten heeft dan ervoor.. zelf kom je erachter of je meer/minder thee erin kunt doen en hoe lang je het doet..

Het enige nadeel is dat je dit eens in de zoveel tijd moet herhalen (persoonlijk 1x per maand).. Niet slecht toch?

Groetjes en laat weten of het gelukt is,

----------


## jerryg

Hallo allemaal,

Een van de oorzaken van zweetvoeten is dat er geen goede circulatie bestaat tussen je voet en het materiaal rond je voet, je sokken of kousen dus. Vele sokken hebben een te dichte structuur of zijn van materiaal gemaakt dat niet luchtdoorlatend is. Vocht wordt dan opgesloten tussen de huid en het materiaal. Als sookken dan ook nog gemaakt zijn van materiaal waar bacterieen zich aan kunnen hechten heb je ook nog eens stinkvoeten !
Daarom mijn advies: Test verschillende materialen en kies de beste uit. Denk daarbij vooral aan natuurlijke materialen die vochtregulerend zijn.


Groet,

----------


## kiewiet

> Hallo wie kan me helpen tegen zweetvoeten?? Er stond een x iets van op de site maar k kan het niet meer vinden groetjes van mij


Hoi, ik las je bericht over zweetvoeten.Heb hier zelf veel last van gehad en eindelijk een middel gevonden dat helpt: Redosep. Het is een zalf en een poeder,de zalf voor je voeten en poeder voor je schoenen.Je betaald voor beide iets onder de 40 euro,je hoeft heel weinig te gebruiken en doet er dus erg lang mee en het werkt!
Ben benieuwd,het is voor mij het zoveelste middel dat ik probeer maar tot nu toe t enige middel dat werkt !

----------


## kalijn

Voor zweetvoeten, gebruik REDOSEP. Op 2 dagen ben je reeds verlost van de geur. Redosep bestaat uit twee potjes. Eén zalf voor de voeten en een poeder voor de schoenen.

----------


## euqinom69

> Zoals hierboven reeds vermeld is PEUSEK een zeer goed middel. Volgens mij geeft dit het beste resultaat voor maanden. De geur is weg , het zweten zal iets verminderen
> Tine , pédicure


Tegenwoordig is er een webwinkel met het gehele Peusek assortiment aan voetverzorgingsproducten. :Smile: 
Als er iemand meer informatie over deze webwinkel of producten zou willen hebben, dan kun je contact met mij zoeken via privéberichten. Ik help je graag verder!

Groetjes

----------


## harrie1966

> Hallo wie kan me helpen tegen zweetvoeten?? Er stond een x iets van op de site maar k kan het niet meer vinden groetjes van mij


Hi Ik ben nieuw op dit forum. Ik heb al jaren last van zweten onder oksels en voeten. mijn partner ging hard weg lopen als ik terug kwam van werk. Tha wat moet je dan doen. Ik naar de dokter gegaan. die gaf me een recept van aluminium hydroxych. Dat hielp niet echt ik was niet blij. Toen ik terug ben gegaan had ik een jongere dokter. Ik vertelde dat ik had gelezen op internet dat Boorzuur poeder zou helpen. Hij wist dat niet zeker. Maar hij ga me wel een tip mee om gewoon bij kruidvat drogisterij een flesje Syneo 5 te kopen is wel een beetje duur maar werkt erg goed. Ik heb er geen last meer van en mijn partner snapt er niks meer van. En werkt 5 dagen lang. Tha het kost wel 18 euro maar dat werkt tenmisten wel. De Boorzuur poeder heb ik ook gekocht via internet maar weet nog niet of het helpt zal dit vooral voor mijn voeten gebruiken in schoenen en sokken ( let op niet te veel gebruiken 1 thee lepeltje per sok of schoen. ) ik hoop dat het zal helpen ik ben erg blij met deze oplossing.

Groetjes Harrie  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## euqinom69

> Hallo wie kan me helpen tegen zweetvoeten?? Er stond een x iets van op de site maar k kan het niet meer vinden groetjes van mij


Zelf heb ik al jaren goede ervaringen met het spaanse merk Peusek, het merk bestaat al 60 jaar,maar is helaas niet overal te koop.

Succes  :Smile:

----------


## zweet

He, 
ik zie jullie probleem en ik heb hetzelfde probleem gehad voor een geruime tijd, maar nu kwam ik terecht op een site met een spray voor voeten/shoenen. Het product is zelfs voor vieze geurtjes in handschoenen en op scheenbeschermers.

----------


## edwin370

Het middel waar ik mijn zweet voeten /handen en oksels voor 97 % minder is geworden is
ILAZPO 
edwin370

----------


## edwin370

Ik werd uitgelachen toen ik zei: dat ik DE OPLOSSING heb tegen zweet voeten. En ik geef GARANTIE niet goed geld terug. Welke winkel geeft dat ? niet 1. Het is een zalf 20 ml zelf doe ik er 7 maanden mee. Om de 10 dagen DUN insmeren.
het heet ILAZPO ik los alle zweet problemen op. Google ilazpo of zalftegentranspiratie Edwin370

----------


## Adike

Ik ben natuurgeneeskundige en ik zou dit behandelen met homeopathie, dus van binnenuit.

----------


## Flogiston

Hopelijk wel met een werkzame vorm van homeopathie, zoals bijvoorbeeld fytotherapie (maar dan ook weer niet elke vorm van fytotherapie, want ook daar zitten helaas veel onwerkzame middelen tussen). En niet met één van de vormen van homeopathie die totaal onwerkzaam zijn.

Dat is het nadeel van homeopathie: er zijn zowel werkzame als onwerkzame middelen die allebei 'homeopathie' worden genoemd. Altijd goed opletten dus als je je hiermee inlaat!

----------


## Adike

Als homeopaat heb ik zeer goede resultaten. Je moet echter wel de tijd nemen om het juiste middel uit te zoeken in de juiste potentie, tijdsduur en je houden aan de voorschriften die je mee krijgt want die verschillen per geneesmiddel.

*Homeopathie werkt zeer goed als je het juiste middel voorschrijft.*

Homeopathie s geen fytotherapie. Fytotherapie is gebaseerd op kruiden en homeopathie zijn verdunningen van planten, dieren of mineralen.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik ken het onderscheid tussen homeopathie en fytotherapie.

Ik weet ook dat fytotherapie vaak 'homeopathie' wordt genoemd, al is dat strikt genomen niet terecht.

Zowel homeopathie als fytotherapie kennen behandelvormen die werken, en behandelvormen die niet werken, ook al zegt de behandelaar dat alles werkt. Het enige waarvoor ik pleit is de ogen goed open te houden, en te waken voor behandelingen die geen effect hebben.

Hoe we de homeopathie en de fytotherapie kunnen verbeteren door de onwerkzame onderdelen eruit te gooien zodat alleen de werkzame onderdelen overblijven, en daardoor dus de gemiddelde resultaten van de behandelingen verbeteren, is een gerelateerde, maar andere discussie.

----------


## Adike

Wat voor de één werkt hoeft niet voor de ander te werken. Het is een beetje kortzichtig om dan maar onderdelen' er uit te gooien. Bovendien homeopathie noch fytotherapie is onderverdeeld in onderdelen. 

Homeopathie werkt holistisch dus als iemand met een klacht komt dan bekijk je ook de andere klachten die iemand heeft over andere lichaamsdelen. Dus hierdoor kunnen cliënten met dezelfde hoofdklacht met een ander homeopatisch middel naar huis gaan. Als e allemaal hetzelfde middel zou geven zou je een verkeerd resultaat hebben. Ook is de duur van de klacht bijv. belangrijk.

----------


## Flogiston

Tot zover de theorie.

Ga eens kijken bij een willekeurige drogisterij, en zelfs bij een apotheek. Daar staan schappen vol met middelen die als "homeopathisch" worden aangeprezen.

Je geeft nu zelf aan dat deze middelen voor veel mensen niet zullen werken.

Dit is slechts één van de redenen waarom ik zeg dat niet alles wat "homeopathisch" wordt genoemd altijd zal werken.

Een andere reden is dat nog nooit iemand heeft kunnen laten zien dat een oplossing van C30 ook maar enig effect heeft. Dit is bijvoorbeeld geïllustreerd met de demonstraties van "homeopathische zelfmoord", en met de "overdosis" homeopathisch slaapmiddel.

----------


## Adike

Alleen bij een verantwoorde keuze van een middel werkt homeopathie. Stel dat ze reguliere geneesmiddelen in de schappen van de drogist zetten dan werkt het medicijn ook niet. Gewoon het verkeerde middel voor die kwaal. 

Ik behandel ook dieren met zeer goede resultaten. Het geheim is de juiste oplossing en middel bij de juiste klacht. 

Praat graag verder met mensen die open staan en er verstand van hebben Aan de ene kant zeg je het heeft geen enkel effect en aan de andere kant zeg je dat een homeopatisch slaapmiddel dodelijk kan zijn.

----------


## Flogiston

Zo te lezen heb je nog nooit gehoord van de "homeopathische zelfmoord", en ook niet van de "overdosis" homeopathisch slaapmiddel...

Ik raad je aan je eens open te stellen voor andere meningen. Je hoeft het er niet mee eens te zijn, maar als je deze bekende demonstraties niet kent heb je je kennelijk niet in de materie verdiept.

----------


## patje69

Er zijn al verschillende oplossingen voor zweetvoetenvoorbij gekomen maar hier nog even een paar belangrijke tips.

Als je zweetvoeten hebt, kun je je voeten dagelijks 2 keer goed wassen. vervolgens je voeten enorm goed afdrogen en daarna schone sokken aantrekken.

Sokken van natuurlijke materialen, zoals bijvoorbeeld katoen, zullen je je voeten laten ademen. Dit geldt ook voor schoenen van echt leer. Indien de zool ook van leer is gaat dat helemaal goed.

Verder is het raadzaam om iedere dag andere schoenen aan te trekken. Indien je iedere dag een ander paar schoenen draagt, kunnen je schoenen andere schoenen opdrogen waardoor de bacteriegroei stopt.

Succes!!

zweetvoeten

----------


## patje69

Er zijn al verschillende oplossingen voor zweetvoetenvoorbij gekomen maar hier nog even een paar belangrijke tips.

Als je zweetvoeten hebt, kun je je voeten dagelijks 2 keer goed wassen. vervolgens je voeten enorm goed afdrogen en daarna schone sokken aantrekken.

Sokken van natuurlijke materialen, zoals bijvoorbeeld katoen, zullen je je voeten laten ademen. Dit geldt ook voor schoenen van echt leer. Indien de zool ook van leer is gaat dat helemaal goed.

Verder is het raadzaam om iedere dag andere schoenen aan te trekken. Indien je iedere dag een ander paar schoenen draagt, kunnen je schoenen andere schoenen opdrogen waardoor de bacteriegroei stopt.

Succes!!

----------


## Adike

Zelfmoorden door geneesmiddelen en overdosissen zijn altijd mogelijk. Echter een homeopathisch slaapmiddel bestaat niet, een homeopathisch middel werkt holistisch. Een slaapprobleem kan een onderdeel zijn van het klachtenpatroon van een cliënt.

Dit onderwerp gaat over ZWEETVOETEN, daar verdiep ik me in. Ik zal Flogiston geen antwoord meer geven.

----------


## Flogiston

Opnieuw laat je merken dat je geen idee hebt van de betekenis van al die "homeopathische zelfmoorden". Ook de vele demonstraties van een "overdosis" homeopathisch slaapmiddel ken je duidelijk niet.

Jammer, ik ging er echt even van uit dat je je in de materie had verdiept.

Ik raad je aan je eens open te stellen voor andere meningen. Je hoeft het er niet mee eens te zijn, maar als je deze bekende demonstraties niet kent heb je je kennelijk niet in de materie verdiept.

Maar goed, nu graag weer terug naar het eigenlijke onderwerp van deze draad: zweetvoeten. Daar hadden we het over totdat jij ineens met homeopathie kwam, en ik opmerkte dat _sommige_ vormen van homeopathie weliswaar werkzaam zijn, maar dat er ook vele vormen bestaan die totaal _onwerkzaam_ zijn. Het leek mij nuttig dat verschil te maken. Vanaf dat moment ging het mis, waarschijnlijk omdat je geen onafhankelijke blik op de homeopathie kunt verdragen - terwijl juist zo'n onafhankelijke blik de homeopathie sterker kan maken, door de rotte onderdelen eruit te gooien zodat je de goede onderdelen overhoudt.

Maar goed, laten we stoppen met de discussie over de (on)werkzaamheid van de homeopathie, en terugkeren naar de zweetvoeten. patje69 heeft daar een paar heel goede tips voor gegeven, waar ik mij graag bij aansluit.

----------


## patje69

Als je hinder ondervindt hebt van zweetvoeten, moet je je voeten per dag twee keer wassen. Vervolgens je voeten droogmaken en schone sokken aantrekken.

Sokken van natuurlijke materialen, bijvoorbeeld katoen, zullen ervoor zorgen dat je voeten ademen. Ook voor schoenen geldt dat echte leren schoenen de voeten meer laten ademen. Een zool van leer is helemaal goed.

Ook is het goed voor de voeten om elke dag andere schoenen te dragen. Als je elke dag een ander paar schoenen draagt, zullen je schoenen goed drogen. De bacteriegroei zal hierdoor afremmen.

----------


## Adike

Als je last blijft houden van zweetvoeten is het belangrijk om de bacteriën en schimmels te gaan bestrijden. Dit kan natuurgeneeskundig.

----------


## Flogiston

Als je last blijft houden van zweetvoeten is het belangrijk de bacteriën en schimmels te bestrijden, en vervolgens preventief te zorgen dat ze je niet opnieuw lastig gaan vallen. Dat kan prima met de tips van patje69: was je voeten twee keer per dag, maak je voeten goed droog en laat ze daarna nog enkele minuten aan de lucht verder opdrogen, trek regelmatig schone sokken aan en wissel elke dag van schoenen.

Wat ook helpt is zo min mogelijk op schoenen te lopen. Zelfs de beste schoenen sluiten meer af dan geen schoenen. Als je zittend werk doet, kun je bijvoorbeeld je schoenen uitdoen (en eventueel warme pantoffels aandoen) als je aan je bureau zit.

Geneeskundige behandeling is meestal niet nodig zolang het om huidschimmel gaat. Alleen bij een schimmelnagel kan medisch ingrepen noodzakelijk zijn, maar huidschimmel (inclusief schimmel tussen de tenen) kun je meestal prima zelf oplossen.

Nog een laatste tip: de sporen van de huidschimmel komen natuurlijk ook in je bed terecht. Verschoon daarom extra vaak je beddengoed zolang je nog niet van de schimmel af bent, anders besmet je jezelf elke nacht opnieuw.

----------


## Adike

De oorzaak van zweetvoeten kan zijn een stofwisselingsstoornis, stress of een slechte conditie, slecht ventilerende schoenen en sokken, slechte pasvorm van de schoenen, onvoldoende hygiëne, schimmels en bacteriën.

Schimmels en bacteriën verdwijnen vaak niet met hygiëne. Ik neem trouwens aan dat de vraagsteller de huiskamer tips al allemaal geprobeerd heeft. Schimmels en bacteriën dienen wel behandeld te worden. Belangrijk is om de juiste oorzaak op te sporen. Dat is alleen mogelijk met een consult.

----------


## Flogiston

Een consult is alleen nodig als je er met de normale middeltjes niet uitkomt.

Ik weet dat je dringend klanten nodig hebt in je praktijk. Voorlopig lijkt het mij echter beter wanneer vraagsteller de tips in de praktijk brengt die patje69 en ik hebben gegeven. Medicaliseren is nergens voor nodig.

Pas als de gewone tips het probleem niet oplossen, moet je verder gaan kijken.

----------


## Adike

Dat is ook het doel van mijn schrijven, er zijn dus nog mogelijkheden na de gewone middeltjes. Dat snapt een vraagsteller ook.

----------


## Adike

Flogiston, stel niet zomaar iets. Ik ken je niet, wat weet jij van mijn praktijk. Laat dat gedoe achterwege. Hou je aan het onderwerp zonder anderen aan te vallen.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik val niemand aan. Ik word wel aangevallen, maar dat deert mij niet.

Hier verder praten en proberen persé het laatste woord te hebben, dat zal nergens toe leiden. Laten we het bij het onderwerp houden: zweetvoeten. Daar is alles al over gezegd wat erover te zeggen is. Verder gesteggel leidt er hooguit toe dat deze draad onbruikbaar wordt, dus laten we daar nou eindelijk eens mee ophouden.

----------


## edroos

Als je een middeltje koopt krijg je nooit garantie. werkt het niet ben je je geld kwijt. Ik geef binnen 14 dagen niet goed , geld terug garantie . Met andere woorden ik ben 99 % zeker dat HET WERKT. Mijn zalf 30 ml heet ILAZPO ik los alle zweet problemen op. google ILAZPO of zalf tegen transpiratie. Vooral uitstekend voor zweet voeten en handen. Op andere delen ook OKSELS maar daar is de huid dunner. Edwin370

----------

